# Wer kann sich darauf einen Reim machen?



## Pfrille (25. März 2013)

Zur Zeit bin ich in Sizilien. 
Ich beobachtete vor einigen Tagen einen Mann; er parkte abends etwa eine Stunde vor dem Dunkelwerden unweit von uns, zog sich einen Anorak über und nahm Ausrüstung aus dem Auto (keine Angelrute; wohl aber sah ich einen etwa 60 cm langen Stock ohne Rolle) und ging zum tiefer gelegenen Ufer hinunter. Dieses konnte ich nicht einsehen. 
Schon kurze Zeit später kam er etwa 150 m weiter unten wieder in Sicht. Er schien mit seinem meerseitigen, ausgestreckten Arm etwas etwas im Wasser zu ziehen. 
Die Südküste Siziliens ist nicht sehr tief; nach einigen stürmischen Tagen ist das Wasser angetrübt. Vielleicht ein guter Zeitpunkt, um auf Wolfsbarsche zu angeln? 
Kennt jemand von euch eine Methode, mit welchem ein Köder mittels eines Schleppsystems, ähnlich dem Schleppen mit Boot, durch Zug selbst das Bestreben meerwärts zu schwimmen, hat? 

Mit dem Feldstecher konnte ich nichts erkennen und als der Mann eine gute Stunde später bei völliger Dunkelheit zurückkam, wollte ich ihn mit meinem mangelhaften Sprachkenntnissen nicht mehr belästigen. 
Liebe Grüße Pfrille.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer kann sich darauf einen Reim machen?*

weiss der geier,schwer zu sagen........


----------



## aalex (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer kann sich darauf einen Reim machen?*

Vielleicht hatte er ne Harpune mit genommen und hat damit gejagt|kopfkrat


----------



## derporto (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer kann sich darauf einen Reim machen?*

Was genau er dort getrieben hat kann ich nicht sagen, auf Wolfsbarsch wird er es aber höchstwahrscheinlich nicht abgesehen haben. Dieser ist ein Sichtjäger, lässt sich bei ruhiger See und klarem Wasser am besten fangen.


----------



## geeni (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer kann sich darauf einen Reim machen?*

Vielleicht hat er ja keine Kohle für ne Ordentliche Angel oder er kratzt irgendwelche Muscheln/Schnecken von den Felsen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer kann sich darauf einen Reim machen?*



derporto schrieb:


> Was genau er dort getrieben hat kann ich nicht sagen, auf Wolfsbarsch wird er es aber höchstwahrscheinlich nicht abgesehen haben. Dieser ist ein Sichtjäger, lässt sich bei ruhiger See und klarem Wasser am besten fangen.



Aha! Deine Erfahrung oder iwo gelesen?

@TE

Angetrübtes Wasser, erst recht nach Sturm, ist immer ein guter Zeitpunkt um Wolfsbarsche zu fangen.
War die Küste dort felsig oder Strand?


----------



## derporto (25. März 2013)

*AW: Wer kann sich darauf einen Reim machen?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Aha! Deine Erfahrung oder iwo gelesen?
> 
> @TE
> 
> ...


 
Gehört, gelesen und vertraut.

Und ich behaupte, du liegst mit deiner Meinung wahrscheinlich mindestens genauso falsch wie ich mit meiner.. Es gibt kaum einen Punkt, an dem sich die Geister mehr scheiden.

Ich persönlich vertraue denen, denen ich vertrauen kann. Und die raten mir dringend, es insbesondere bei Hochsommerwetter und klarem Wasser zu probieren, da sie hier die besten Fänge verzeichnen konnten.

Und da der Wolfsbarsch dieses Jahr Zielfisch Nr. 1 wird, habe ich mich dementsprechend informiert.

Und du?

PS: Ich spreche vom Spinnfischen. Vielleicht liegt darin die Krux. Nun, bei dem Gebaren des vom TE beschriebenen Herrn, dürfte man zumindest von etwas Spinnfischähnlichem ausgehen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer kann sich darauf einen Reim machen?*



derporto schrieb:


> Gehört, gelesen und vertraut.
> 
> Gehört und gelesen, gute Voraussetzungen, um mitzureden.|rolleyes
> 
> ...



Ich habe in den letzten 15 Jahren in halb Europa an Nordsee und Atlantik auf Wolfsbarsche geangelt, sei es mit Naturködern in der Brandung oder mit der Spinnrute und dabei insgesamt irgendwas im dreistelligen Bereich gefangen.
Von daher, ich habe keine Meinung, ich weiß...


----------



## derporto (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer kann sich darauf einen Reim machen?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich habe in den letzten 15 Jahren in halb Europa an Nordsee und Atlantik auf Wolfsbarsche geangelt, sei es mit Naturködern in der Brandung oder mit der Spinnrute und dabei insgesamt irgendwas im dreistelligen Bereich gefangen.
> Von daher, ich habe keine Meinung, ich weiß...


 
Selbstverständlich habe ich eine derartige Antwort erwartet

Trotzdem solltest du meine Meinung, wie du es ja gerne tust, nicht von vornherein als Schmarrn abtun.

Ich schreibe auch nicht ins Blaue hinein.

So habe ich z.B. gerade erst letzte Woche ein langes Telefonat mit Andreas Dietrich, der Wolfsbarschinstitution auf Baltrum und Verantwortlicher für Foto- und Videoberichte zum Thema in der Fisch und Fang, über eben dieses Thema geführt. Dort, wie auch auf allen weiteren ostfriesischen Inseln, gilt sonniges Wetter mit wenig Welle, klarem und auflaufendem Wasser als das absolut erstrebenswerte Optimum.

Und, deine Meinung in Ehren, diese Empfehlung habe ich von einigen weiteren vertrauenswürdigen Wolfsbarschanglern erhalten, also sehe ich keinen Grund, meine Meinung aufgrund deiner Erfahrungen, so groß sie auch sein mögen, zu revidieren. 

Wie erwähnt werde ich dieses Jahr in vielerlei Hinsicht dem Wolfsbarsch widmen und dann sicher auch mit eigenen Erfahrungen "auftrumpfen". Bis dahin, wie gehabt...

Ich schätze deine Eigenschaft ja, Dinge erst einmal in Frage zu stellen. Die daraus resultierenden Diskussionen haben oft Hand und Fuß und entbehren auch nicht selten einem gewissen Charme. So long. Ich berichte.


----------



## phirania (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer kann sich darauf einen Reim machen?*

da war doch bestimmt ein drogendaeler unterwegs,der hat seine lieferung aus dem teich gezogen.
dafür,braucht er keine angel....


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer kann sich darauf einen Reim machen?*



derporto schrieb:


> Ich schreibe auch nicht ins Blaue hinein.
> 
> So habe ich z.B. gerade erst letzte Woche ein langes Telefonat mit Andreas Dietrich, der Wolfsbarschinstitution auf Baltrum und Verantwortlicher für Foto- und Videoberichte zum Thema in der Fisch und Fang, über eben dieses Thema geführt. Dort, wie auch auf allen weiteren ostfriesischen Inseln, gilt sonniges Wetter mit wenig Welle, klarem und auflaufendem Wasser als das absolut erstrebenswerte Optimum.
> 
> ...



Dann maximale Erfolge.#g

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257951


----------



## hydrophil (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer kann sich darauf einen Reim machen?*

ich weiss zb aus NL sicher, dass am strand umso besser gefangen wird,
je mehr auflandiger wind herrscht und du in dessen folge richtig welle und wassertruebung truebung hast.

in dieser situation bist du mit nem 'klumpen' zager an nem leichten blei hinter der ersten welle beweglich angeboten auf der richtigen spur.

nen kunstkoeder wuerde in dieser situation niemals fischen.
und zwar selbst wenn der -wie vom selbsternannten wolfsbarschpapst und copy & paste kommerz werbekasper rob s. angepriesen- von DUO ist :q


----------



## DerMayor (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer kann sich darauf einen Reim machen?*

Damals in Portugal an der Algarve haben "Angler" in Felsspalten direkt am Ufer manchmal Muränen geangelt... Stück Fleisch oder Fisch an Leine mit riesigen haken und ab zwischen die Felsen... 

Vielleicht war es so?#c


----------



## ...andreas.b... (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer kann sich darauf einen Reim machen?*

Hey Pfrille, du bist auf Sizilien! Der wird getestet haben ob noch Platz für ein abtrünniges Familienmitglied mit Betonschuhen ist!


----------



## basstid (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer kann sich darauf einen Reim machen?*

Der hat für den Osterlichen Laternenlauf geübt. Und damit der Nachbar nicht seine Performance abschaut, hat der das Licht nicht angemacht...


----------



## Stacheljäger (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer kann sich darauf einen Reim machen?*

Ist der Fisch erstmal am Haken, ist er noch lange nicht gelandet.


----------



## Boedchen (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer kann sich darauf einen Reim machen?*

GRIENS, Ich denke er sitzt vorm PC und lacht sich schlapp darüber das er die Neugier eregt hat ^^
Glaub ich probiere das auch mal aus


----------



## maki1980 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer kann sich darauf einen Reim machen?*

Ich würde hier auf einen Tintenfisch Fischer tippen.
Habe ähnliches in Griechenland mit den einheimischen Fischen probieren dürfen.

Sind Abends, kurz vor der Dämmung, mit einem Stock an dem 2 Meter Schnurr + ein paar Metallhaken gebunden wurde ca. Knietief druch das Wasser gelaufen. Warum auch immer, habe sich einige Tintenfische die Haken geschnappt und nicht mehr losgelassen. 
Somit konnte man diese einfach aus dem Wasser heben und einsammeln.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer kann sich darauf einen Reim machen?*



DerMayor schrieb:


> Damals in Portugal an der Algarve haben "Angler" in Felsspalten direkt am Ufer manchmal Muränen geangelt... Stück Fleisch oder Fisch an Leine mit riesigen haken und ab zwischen die Felsen...
> 
> Vielleicht war es so?#c



Daran dachte ich auch schon, als ich von dem "Stock" las. Ich kenne das mit 'nem Rohr, durch das ein Draht läuft der in einer Schlinge endet. Auch Krakenfang wäre möglich, sofern der "Stock" in einem Haken endete.


----------



## Honiggurami (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer kann sich darauf einen Reim machen?*

Hallo,

also ich als gebürtiger Sizilianer sage euch dass er auf die Mittelmeermuräne Muraena helena gegangen ist. Es ist fast wie beim Aal angeln, da nimmt man ja aucheinen Aalknüppel mit dicker Schnur und kurbelt die Tiere ein und drillt sie nicht, jedenfalls bei hängerreichem Gewässer. Da so ne Muräne gerne mal 1.30m groß wird haben die auch viel Kraft und müssen schnell aus dem Wasser geholt werden da sie sich sonst in Höhlen verziehen und die Schnur dann durch abrieb reisst. Auf Tintenfisch ist er nicht gegangen, da nimmt man ein Boot und fährt nur 20 Meter weit raus und sammelt die einfach so auf, kenne ich vom Strandhaus aus wenn die Säcke mich Nachts nicht schlafen lassen.

Ps: Als Tourist würde ich Nachts mit Köderfisch und Brandungsangel auf die Muränen gehen, allerdings nicht mit den kleinen Silberenen fischen (die haben zu weiches Fleisch) sondern eher mit den Rifffischen und Schwarz/Gelben Putzfische.

Mfg Honiggurami


----------



## peroho (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer kann sich darauf einen Reim machen?*

hallo Miteinander,
Ich hab soetwas vor drei jahren in der Nähe von Meton Süd Frankreich gesehen und der hat so Art Tintenfische gefangen keine Quallen er hat die rute oder stab mit schnur auch durchs Wasser gezogen. Vielleicht war es auch bei dir so ?!
grüßle Peter


----------



## Skipper47 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer kann sich darauf einen Reim machen?*

Ich kenne das aus Spanien, dort wurden dicke Schnüre mit entsprechenden Haken und Sardinen bestückt zwischen die
dicken Steine am Ufer gelegt und dann mit dem Stock verkeilt.
Damit wurden schöne Muränen gefangen.


----------



## basslawine (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer kann sich darauf einen Reim machen?*

Nur mal so nebenbei gefragt:

Was macht man aus Muränen? Suppe?

hatte in der Türkei auch schon mal eine dran, in ermangelung einer Verwertungsidee dann aber wieder entlassen (nachdem ich sie mit dicken Handschuhen 3 Minuten lang aus der Schnur getüdelt hatte)

Gruss Marco


----------



## Honiggurami (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wer kann sich darauf einen Reim machen?*

Servus Basslawine, 

Muränen kannst du zusammen mit Nudeln in Tomatensouce verwenden. Sie  hat einen schönen eigen Geschmack finde ich, was ich aber machen würde mit den Muränen (mein Vater muss jedes Fieh in Tomatensouce schmeissen #q) einfach auf den Grill schmeissen oder in die Pfanne, die Muräne nimmst du wie einen Aal aus, und schneidest sie in Stücke dann kannst du sie nach belieben herrichten.

Mfg Honiggurami


----------



## Pfrille (29. März 2013)

*AW: Wer kann sich darauf einen Reim machen?*

Ich möchte mich für die vielen Antworten bedanken. Ob der großen Anzahl war ich ganz überrascht. 
Gefreut haben mich alle Antworten derer, die mich ernst genommen, mitgeraten und und mir Ratschläge gaben, aber auch die nicht ganz ernst zu nehmenden, welche ich einmal als die humorvollen bezeichnen würde.

Allerdings, als Laie am Salzwasser, wären sie wohl keine große Hilfe. 

Was der Mann wirklich getan hat, wird wohl ein Rätsel bleiben. Auf alle Fälle war es kein Wolfsbarschangeln, wie ich es aus Südfrankreich und von Marokko kenne! 
l.g. pfrille.


----------

